# Skid Steer door or cab kit.



## B-Edwards (Nov 6, 2008)

Guys I have a New Holland 160 skid steer and wonder if any of you have the enlosed cab on one? I push snow with mine (when we have it) and am tired of freezing while doing it. What do you think of yours and also do you know where I could buy one other than New Holland. It is an older machine and I dont want to spend a ton on something i will hardly use. I would be interested in buying a used kit if possible. Thanks


----------



## ASD (Nov 6, 2008)

You are better off selling yours and getting one that's enclosed


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 6, 2008)

Try these guys. http://www.cardinalcanvas.com/cabenclosures.php
I just put a new one on my Bobcat. Fit pretty good compared to the last one that was on there. Doesn't keep the cold out but keeps the snow, ice and wind off of the operator which is the worst part. With a little heater it would be great but I haven't taken that jump yet.


----------

